# m00's Nidzilla WiPs



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok so here is the first part of the monsters in my nidzilla army, i was testing different combos if colour on some rippers but settled for a red flesh with black carapace with purple highlights. A touch of green and blue for some colour offset. Im really happy with how it all looks the rippers look great, and i will be doing a step by step of my carnifex .. well kinda.


















I've based up the model and put on a base colour of foundation red on the model and inked it brown all over. No need to worry about it being sloppy until i've finished the main colour and highlights. Then the next step:










So here is one with layers of red highlights:

1. Scab red
2. Scab red + Mechrite red
3. Mechrite red
4. Mechrite red + blood red
5. blood red 

Then i touched up the black carapace and the parts im not painting in red. I've left the weapon sac and feeder part because im undecided on what colour to work on yet. I might mix it with a pink/beige and red give it a more sickening look.

Stay tuned for more soon :victory:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok day 2 of painting my first carnifex, the carapace today. Its looking pretty good but it took ages to do so much carapace in one go. So the blend i used was:

1. Chaos Black + Liche Purple
2. Liche Purple 
3. Liche Purple + Skull White










Overall it looks pretty good i will try and clean up around the top areas but its enough for tonight. Going to use pink for the sacs , next step i think is teeth and bone aswell. I might do all the gills/venting areas green for some contrasting colours.

Comments and criticisms very welcome.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking awesome moo, the scheme is solid, and the purple blending really looks awesome on the rippers.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Wow man that is an awesome scheme and such sharp colors.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. So i finally finished my first carnifex, overall im very happy with how he looks i think i could have blended some areas a bit better and been a bit neater in areas too, but for now im going to leave it at that as im a bit tired.:victory:


















The bone was done starting with:

1. Scorched Brown
2. Scorched Brown + Bestial Brown
3. Bestial Brown
4. Bestial Brown + Bleached Bone
5. Bleached Bone

Then i added some green to the model on the vented areas for some colour and finally i painted the sac a mix of bronzed flesh and scab red to give me a sickly pink colour and progressively added more bronzed flesh to the mix to highlight the areas where the bulges are pushing against the sac for a bit more of a sickly effect. k:

Next step is to start putting together a bigger beastie or i might move back to my marines and get working on more thousand sons since im trying to keep all my painting interesting a varied so im constantly trying different things.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

nice work mate


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very, Very, Very nice!!


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

thats some pretty impressive stuff, good job


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet work, love it +rep


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Your nid's are coming around nicely, great colors. You make me want to put my paint brush down.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice Moo, I like that. The purple in particular really stands out.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mind if I "borrow" the scheme? My brother doesn't like painting, so I am doing his nid army for him!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Also feel free to use the colour scheme, i just used the Leviathan one but took out the white and used the colour im good with, it works really nicely. Well i spent most of this evening and part of the morning after stabbing myself meticulously as i tried to convert one of my other fexes. I still got a bit more work to do on it but i'll post some pics of the converted model tomorrow after i get some sleep (and possibly something for all those cuts and knives stuck in my hands).

While im doing all this i'll be ordering some skulls for some bases im planning for a world eater's army and i have some more bits for my 1k sons bases to make them seem a bit more realistic. But im going to juggle as many projects as i can to see if i can accidently mix them up and have beserker nids which have rubric heads ! that'd be awesome..... anyway im tired and rambling and trying to keep my grammar as bad as i can. Enjoy


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, so i spent a few days converting, cleaning and removing the mold lines and putting together 2 fexes for this monster army. Overall im happy with them and the charging one is much more dynamic than the normal ones.

Charging Fex - this was the one that took the longest to convert, i added a plate to the underbelly of the beast. Then i repositioned the legs to show it charging and put in a large pin into the base so that the foot can support the whole body. I grinded off some the ridges on the tail area and i made it straighter than a curved position. The spikes on the back was easy enough to just glue and the head took a while to do. What i did with the head was cut half of it off to fit the regenerate to it and then i added some spikes to the head. et voila its looking good, time to get painting.










































Shooty Fex - So this one was a little bit easier to do ... or so i thought. The stance was easy enough but i positioned the legs a bit further apart so i used some green stuff to help separate it a bit. I wanted to add spores launcher thing on the armour plating but include some reinforced armour too, so i took another piece of carapace and put one ontop of another and made the inside part look a bit more gooey and monstery like. The arms couldnt position itself all that well so i thought this is a monster shooting guns with things living in its back so its going to be heavy and always be in that position, so i positioned the arms on the lower part of the body and blocked up the normal grooves and added a bit more armour plating. 


































Overall im happy with both, my green stuff skills are getting much better :biggrin: but i will keep working on it. One day i might try the ultimate by sculpting from scratch, but for now its this and then smaller bits and bobs. Now i gotta paint them both.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i've been busy this week painting up my charging fex and trying out a slightly different technique in the purple carapace. Both look nice but i think the first way looks a bit better than the second. Anyway im really happy with the blending and the colours all work well together. Comments and criticisms are always welcome. As it goes for one of my more major conversions im happy with it but i might try doing some more with green stuff soon. Now that the skulls i've ordered have arrived, i might work on some khorne beserkers for something different, i kinda like juggling lots of little projects. It keeps me interested in my painting. :biggrin:


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW, NICE!!
I love how you painted the purple part :angel:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Carnifex's are brilliantly painted as are the rippers. I really like your colour scheme, the two colours go together perfectly! The purple carapaces are the best parts about your Nids... superb!

Great work and nice conversions too!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome moo, they look great! Now get doing those zerkers you keep telling me about hehe.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

can't wait to see the zerkers, might give me a bit of insperation.

i have already thought about converting one into a dark chaplain so that when i use the ba codex for them i can count him as a chappy


----------



## Pestilencia Invictus (Sep 27, 2008)

:victory: moo 1 word: immense!!!

the nid models r so nice and u had done them justice !

love the converstions too! keep it up :grin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I said this in chat, but those carapaces are brilliant.


----------

